# chtějí ukout lidskou bytost v tenata lhostejnosti



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nerozumím té větě:
věděli, že katani, násilníci, pornografové, prodavači drog a politici chtějí ukout lidskou bytost v tenata lhostejnosti a strachu.
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

No to se ani nedivím, je to těžké.  Chtějí vehnat a držet lidi v pasti lhostejnosti a strachu, aby se smířili s tím, že v tomto smutném světě nic nezmění, a aby nerevoltovali.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju.
Dvě otázky:
1. Tak v té větě ukout by znamenalo, vehnat?
2. V tenata: nemělo by to být v tenatě? anebo do tenaty?
Diky


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

"V tenata" tady znamená "do tenat". Je to archaická vazba. Třeba v náboženských textech se myslím vyskytuje "Kristus sestoupil v žalář pekelný" (místo do žaláře pekelného).

Tenata jsou myslím nějaké sítě, takže ukout zní paradoxně. Přesto si myslím, že celkově se chce říci, že ti lumpové chtějí lidi přikovat do okovů lhostejnosti a strachu. Domnívám se, že při překladu je nutné zachovat celkový smysl, jak ho vysvětlila Jana, a přitom použít nějaký obrat, který zní trochu archaicky.


----------

